# September Eleven



## Paulo Soares (6 Nov 2014)

*SEPTEMBER ELEVEN AQUARIUM*

Previews Note: I decide to name this project "September Eleven" cause it was started in that day of 2014, and I ended up realizing the date in question. I find the coincidence "Sui Generis" and did not think twice about giving it this name as a tribute.

The layout was not achieved as i expected. I Was unable to translate to it what i had in mind. A fact i initially regrett but soon slipped into background. I´ve decided then that i will learn more from this project, and that's what this project will give far.
Learn how plants evolve in their growth, what form they acquire, how to replant, the colors they earn, and in the case with self-fertilization, that I am improving. Watching daily and intently, the plants and correcting the same.

Installation Date: September 11, 2014

Dimensions: 80x40x30 = 96 Litres

Light: Odyssea Dual Pro T5HO Series 90/120, 2x 39W (Bulbs of  6500 K frontal, and 8000 K in the back)

Filtro Eheim Eco Pro 300 / 750 Litres per hour assistied with a pumb of 700 Litres  per hour.

Lily Pypes de 12mm
Aquaeden Difusor of 50 MM

16 Litres of Tropica Substrate "Tropica Aquarium Soil"

*EI - Estimative Index Fertilization *
Recipe: 
*KNO3 - 26.09 gr
KH2PO4 - 4.3 gr.
Kcl - 8.87 gr.*


Fish: PLatys, Spdaes, Neons, Caridinas Japónicas (Amano Shrimp), Red Shrimp, 3 Chanda Ranga and Ottos.

Plants: Taxiphyllum Spiky / Eleocharis Parvula / Staurogyne Repens / Echinodorus Quadricostatus / Rotala Macrandra / Micranthemum Monte Carlo / Pogostemon Erectus / Limnophila Sessiflora 

Water parâmeters

*PH = 7
KH = 8
GH = >7 e < 14
NH3 = 0
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 30 PPM
PO4 - 3 PPM*

Photoperiod of 8 hours.

*Co2 Injection with a CO2ART regulator and solenoid
It sarts one hour earlier than the light and goes off one hour earlier too.*

Level of Co2 acording to the chart is *about 24 PPM*

Photos in chronological

This is how it born..











































*15 SEPTEMBER 2014*










































































Continue...


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Nov 2014)

*15 SEPTEMBER 2014*





























































































*19 SEPTEMBER 2014*


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Nov 2014)

29 SEPTEMBER 2014


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Nov 2014)

*04 OCTOBER 2014*


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Nov 2014)

*01 NOVEMBER 2014*


*Starting to have an issue with the plants.*






































































































































































Hope you Like It.


Best regards


----------



## Bhu (6 Nov 2014)

Stunning! But what are those fish that all look the same but have blue, green and red colour stripes across the top and bottom? Never seen that before in my life!


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Nov 2014)

Thanks BHU, 
That is something i only discover after i bought them... the name is "Chanda Ranga" and sadly some commercials inject INK or paint in them.. people with no scruples..  can you imagine this?? I couldn´t also till i find myself in this situation..
I´m taking care of them cause i also know that paint will go away in time...  but they have a unsual behaviour.. probably caused by the efect of that ink in the body..stupid peple..or stores. never tought..


----------



## Paulo Soares (20 Feb 2015)

UPDATE:

Installation Date: September 11, 2014
Dimensions: 80x40x35

Light: T5HO 2x 39W (6500 K + 4000 K) 46 Cm upwards from the Subtrate. 7 hour photoperiod
Filter Eheim Professional 3 350
Rhinox 5000 Difuser.
Co2 Injection (3 hour time lapse from light)

Plants: Staurogyne Repens / Echinodorus Quadricostatus / Rotala Macrandra / Micranthemum Monte Carlo / Pogostemon Erectus / Limnophila Sessiflora / Fissidens Fontanus / Alternanthera Reineckii Mini / Alternanthera Rosanervig / Hemianthus Micranthemoides and  Heteranthera zosterifolia.

*I believe things are in the right path now.. finally. As some of you know i quit from trying the Amannia Bonsai. And i loose some more hair..
I still have a little issue to solve in this tank cause i want and need to achieve a much more perfection in the plants. They are still needing something more i can´t quite figure out yet. Looking pretty good but not perfect..

Here some actually photos..if you compare to the old ones you´ll see the diference *


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2015)

Hi Paulo, 

Wonderful  I love the planting and plant health


----------



## Paulo Soares (20 Feb 2015)

Many thanks Greenfinger 
It´s doing fine calm and easy. 
I put the feet on the acelerator pedal in the begginning and almost ruined all..  but now i think it´ll  be ok. 

I made a lot of changes during this months. Specially on waterflow and Co2 and puting the lights higher up and reducing photoperiod. I think i´m almost in the 100% perfect balance. 

Let´s see how this roll the next weeks. 

I also think my fert might need Magnesium or calcium.. but this part i can´t tell for shure.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2015)

We all make the same errors when we start  I still push the limits sometimes  But its all part of the learning curve 

Hope all go's well  Looking forward to your updates.

Ho by the way Great photos I like Journals with lots of photos  "Eye candy"


----------



## Paulo Soares (23 Feb 2015)

Good morning Greenfinger2,
Fisrt many thanks on your coments and care.

The photos were taken a few days ago but the last changes in lightning had been made 22 days before. In this last i put the light as high as i could. 46 cm above the substrate. Can´t go upper. Above is a cabinet of the kitchen.

I thought things were doing fine but yesterday i had to trim some plants again, and again...change the light.
They were not so bad at all as you can see by the photos, but with a very care *Watchful eye, *if we pay really good atention we can see that if i let this going as it is i will have problems soon. The leaves started to have a dark colour in the borders.

So as i´m apologist that recovering a plant is much more dificult than trim it and grow again so i did.

Since the initial assembling i had 2 times T5 39W. I started with these two bulbs right next to the water, and seeing the effects on plants.
And as much higher i was putting the lights the tank also improved for good. Those initial Ciano, Diatom, GSA disappear for good.
So all this good secondary effects by puting the light upper were telling me that i had to much light.

But it´s not perfect yet.
Now.. i took off one bulb, and put only one T5 39W 6500 K at 10 cm above the water.

As soon i turn it on with only one bulb there were two things i imediately notice.

First: I like a lot more the colour of the tank with only one 6500 K. That 4000 K bulb really depreciates the tank.. nasty.
Second: I couldn´t see any great changes att all in intensity, in having only one T5 39w 6500K instead of 2*T5 6500K+4000K)

How about that?
I get stucked looking stupid at the tank... really dumb..
For me and my umble experience in this hobby i was using a T5 39W 4000 K Unnecessarily.
Cause with only one T5 39w 6500 K in the tank beyond looking more beautyfull and can´t figure that it needs mopre light than this.

This is 96 liter tank with probably 80 real liter inside. With twice 39W i was almost with 1w / liter.
Now i´m gonna see how it works with 0.5 w liter as i took off one bulb and seem pretty good. Never like the tank so much as i do now 

With 1 w / liter, no matter how far or how close the lights were i was having issues all the time. Now i´m gonna start again with  0.5 w / liter at 10 cm above the water  and see how it goes. If needed i´ll put it higher or down as results come up.

But somehing is telling me and i have this strange feeling that all my problems were due to the usage of twice 39W... as now i see the difference (or best the lack of it) with only one bulb 

I think i finallly got it.

A Big Hug


----------

